# Another Newbie!



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Everyone!

Wow! This place is awesome. Here I am some of you may know me on a few other forums as Trippers but I had a name change and thought I need a new one. Well it's great to be here and I am looking forward to hanging around this cool place. *cheers***


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Trippers!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hullo! Don't worry CryptMistress, we've all experienced name changes around here. Some of us several. Just ask Pete!


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Aww thank you guys! You know how to make someone feel welcome. I am already loving it here and becoming addictive lolz. The topics here are great. Yeah this would be my officially third name change. I went from Trippers to hauntedmistress, and now to my new name. But if it changes again it would be on my site but won't be for a long, long time. I hope I don't confuse my website viewers lolz


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome 

~~Bill~~


----------

